# 2 Beaut. Dogs-Golden Ret. and Flat Coat. Ret. TX Need Home!!



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

Awww...they're so cute! Wish I had the extra room.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow what great looking dogs!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that they can get saved by a rescue.


----------

